# Chernobyl Trip Oct 2011



## Ric

Afternoon All,

I apologise for the lateness of this thread, the trip is scheduled for next week (Saturday), but i thought i would advertise this thread here, to see if anybody is interested in a last minute trip to Chernobyl?

I don't know if this would have any interest on this forum, but i thought i would put it out there.

*Mods:* I hope there are no problems advertising this trip.. i've copied the below from another forum.

I'm Organising a trip to the Zone of exclusion for the 8th of Oct until the 13th, this trip will be the prime time for anybody wanting to goto the zone

(The zone is currently closed to tourists (we have special access for this trip) and the Reactors sarcophagus is due to be replaced next year, the Zone will be closed for a long time while this happens.)

We have 40 spaces in total with 34 confirmed attendee's therefore i have *6 spaces available* to anybody interested.

*Details:*

Below is the schedule for the trip and the order of activities as they will happen:

*Saturday 08.10*

20:00-21:00 - departure from Borispol airport in the direction of Pervomaysk Base, 3-4 hour journey, without stop for meals (*so get something at the airport*)
*Sunday 09.10*

00:00-01:00 - arrival to hotel in the city of Human
08:00 - breakfast in the hotel
09:00 - bus transport to Pervomaysk
10:30-14:30 - visit in Strategic Rocket Museum
15:00 - departure to Slavutich, lunch somewhere on the way
*Monday 10.10*

00:00-01:00 - arrival to Slavutich, night in private flats or in the hotel
06:30 - breakfast in restaurant
07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
08:30-16:30 - visit in the Zone: Sarcophagus, lecture in information centre (pavilion close to Sarcophagus), town of Chernobyl, Burakivka Vehicle graveyard, time left in Pripyat
17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
18:00 - departure to Slavutich, free time
19:30 - supper in restaurant
*Tuesday 11.10*

06:30 - breakfast in restaurant
07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
08:30-16:30 - Zone: Pripyat (and Yanov railway station)
17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
18:00 - departure to Slavutich, free time
20:00 - supper in Gut Inn (traditional ukrainian meals with home made 80%+ vodka which is lovely.
*Wednesday 12.10*

09:00 - breakfast in restaurant
10:00 - monument of Chernobyl Heroes
11:00 - arrival to Kiev, visit to shooting place
15:00-17:00 - arrival to hotel, free time in Kiev
*Thursday 13.10*

08:00-10:00 - breakfast in hotel, leaving rooms, everyone arrives airport individually.
*Informations required:*

If you haven't already i *NEED* the following informations from everybody going on this trip:


Name:
Nationality:
Date of Birth:
Address:
Occupation (If you are a student please tell me your collage/uni name):
Passport Number:
*Costs:*

Due to the restrictions on the zone at present and the fact the Ukraine is trying to modernise for the upcoming football Euro's in 2012, the costs are a little higher than i had hoped, but still quite reasonable if you remember everything is included.

The price for this trip is 600$ USD which at todays rate is *£385 * you can check the latest rate from here 

*Remaining:* Required by Oct 5th - £remaining

You can pay via bank transfer or paypal gift (you pay the fees) PM me for my details on this.

*When you send your money please check the exchange rate before sending the £ equivalent HERE*

You can see a breakdown of these costs below:


Accommodation (hotels and flats in Slavutich)
Zone Access arrangements
All meals
Transport (the ukrainian buses are a lot more expensive than the polish ones last year)
Our guides transport from poland
Zone access fee (Recently introduced at $50)
Missile base entrance fee's
*Extra's you will need money for:*

The trip is all inclusive but there are some things you will need some cash for:


Beer and cigarettes if you smoke (Corona was around 60p a bottle last year)
Shooting in Kiev (around $35 USD)
any souvenirs you want to buy
any attractions you visit yourself in Kiev free time
If you choose to eat at the other restaurant in Slavutich
*What money should you take:
*
The ukrainian Hryvna is the accepted currency in the Ukraine, however you will see better exchange rates if you change your money to USD in the UK and change these to Hryvna later, most places also accept USD also.

Last year i took around 300 USD and i came back with 200, the place is cheap therefore you can get away with $100-150 depending on how much you drink and how much shooting etc you want to do, just bring what you think you will need.

*Flight Choices:*

Many people have already booked flights, the cheapest so far is from Gatwick with UIA (Ukrainian Airlines) for around £150

I use www.skyscanner.com to compair all the airports which might be around you, direct flights are limited to Gatwick though as far as i can see.

You can get to Kiev in any fashion you like, bus, car plane, caspian sea monster, but just be there before 9pm on the 8th.

*Insurance:*

The organisers have informed me that it would be beneficial if all involved take our insurance on this trip, if the trip was cancelled or dates moved and money was paid, this would be returned no problem, but it can also give you another layer of protection, obviously this would just be insured as a trip to the Ukraine.

Mainly the insurance would be to cover your flight cost, if he worst happened as this is nothing to do with the organisers strefazero.



















If anybody is interested in this trip please let me know via PM or you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ozzy

Would of love to of done this, a bit too short of notice for this time.


----------



## jamesmut

That sounds really cool - shame it was late notice or would have been interested. Look forward to seeing your pictures when you get back!


----------



## Hugi

Coool!!! I have been to Chernobyl 2 weeks ago. 

and it was great! 

Can really recommend to visit Kiev and the Zone.


----------



## STEALTH K3

This is some thing I would have been up for if home do you use go the http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/
You must post the pic's up on here


----------



## Mgs Detail

I went on a trip around europe 2 years ago and this was one place I visted. It really is a place to go to as without going there you can never get the true feel of it from the photos.


----------



## Ric

Hugi said:


> Coool!!! I have been to Chernobyl 2 weeks ago.
> 
> and it was great!
> 
> Can really recommend to visit Kiev and the Zone.


Really? the zone is closed for tourists, we have special permission.



STEALTH K3 said:


> This is some thing I would have been up for if home do you use go the http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/
> You must post the pic's up on here


The trip is originally organised on that forum 

This is my 2nd visit, you can see pics from my visit last year here: www.urbanpixels.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## Hugi

I booked over a company there which settled all the paperwork.

It wasnt cheap (260 $ per person for a group of 2 persons)

Perhaps Closed in the Ukraine doesnt really means closed.


----------



## ozzy

So how did this trip go then? Would love to see the pictures :thumb:



carbonangel said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I apologise for the lateness of this thread, the trip is scheduled for next week (Saturday), but i thought i would advertise this thread here, to see if anybody is interested in a last minute trip to Chernobyl?
> 
> I don't know if this would have any interest on this forum, but i thought i would put it out there.
> 
> *Mods:* I hope there are no problems advertising this trip.. i've copied the below from another forum.
> 
> I'm Organising a trip to the Zone of exclusion for the 8th of Oct until the 13th, this trip will be the prime time for anybody wanting to goto the zone
> 
> (The zone is currently closed to tourists (we have special access for this trip) and the Reactors sarcophagus is due to be replaced next year, the Zone will be closed for a long time while this happens.)
> 
> We have 40 spaces in total with 34 confirmed attendee's therefore i have *6 spaces available* to anybody interested.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> Below is the schedule for the trip and the order of activities as they will happen:
> 
> *Saturday 08.10*
> 
> 20:00-21:00 - departure from Borispol airport in the direction of Pervomaysk Base, 3-4 hour journey, without stop for meals (*so get something at the airport*)
> *Sunday 09.10*
> 
> 00:00-01:00 - arrival to hotel in the city of Human
> 08:00 - breakfast in the hotel
> 09:00 - bus transport to Pervomaysk
> 10:30-14:30 - visit in Strategic Rocket Museum
> 15:00 - departure to Slavutich, lunch somewhere on the way
> *Monday 10.10*
> 
> 00:00-01:00 - arrival to Slavutich, night in private flats or in the hotel
> 06:30 - breakfast in restaurant
> 07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
> 08:30-16:30 - visit in the Zone: Sarcophagus, lecture in information centre (pavilion close to Sarcophagus), town of Chernobyl, Burakivka Vehicle graveyard, time left in Pripyat
> 17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
> 18:00 - departure to Slavutich, free time
> 19:30 - supper in restaurant
> *Tuesday 11.10*
> 
> 06:30 - breakfast in restaurant
> 07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
> 08:30-16:30 - Zone: Pripyat (and Yanov railway station)
> 17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
> 18:00 - departure to Slavutich, free time
> 20:00 - supper in Gut Inn (traditional ukrainian meals with home made 80%+ vodka which is lovely.
> *Wednesday 12.10*
> 
> 09:00 - breakfast in restaurant
> 10:00 - monument of Chernobyl Heroes
> 11:00 - arrival to Kiev, visit to shooting place
> 15:00-17:00 - arrival to hotel, free time in Kiev
> *Thursday 13.10*
> 
> 08:00-10:00 - breakfast in hotel, leaving rooms, everyone arrives airport individually.
> *Informations required:*
> 
> If you haven't already i *NEED* the following informations from everybody going on this trip:
> 
> 
> Name:
> Nationality:
> Date of Birth:
> Address:
> Occupation (If you are a student please tell me your collage/uni name):
> Passport Number:
> *Costs:*
> 
> Due to the restrictions on the zone at present and the fact the Ukraine is trying to modernise for the upcoming football Euro's in 2012, the costs are a little higher than i had hoped, but still quite reasonable if you remember everything is included.
> 
> The price for this trip is 600$ USD which at todays rate is *£385 * you can check the latest rate from here
> 
> *Remaining:* Required by Oct 5th - £remaining
> 
> You can pay via bank transfer or paypal gift (you pay the fees) PM me for my details on this.
> 
> *When you send your money please check the exchange rate before sending the £ equivalent HERE*
> 
> You can see a breakdown of these costs below:
> 
> 
> Accommodation (hotels and flats in Slavutich)
> Zone Access arrangements
> All meals
> Transport (the ukrainian buses are a lot more expensive than the polish ones last year)
> Our guides transport from poland
> Zone access fee (Recently introduced at $50)
> Missile base entrance fee's
> *Extra's you will need money for:*
> 
> The trip is all inclusive but there are some things you will need some cash for:
> 
> 
> Beer and cigarettes if you smoke (Corona was around 60p a bottle last year)
> Shooting in Kiev (around $35 USD)
> any souvenirs you want to buy
> any attractions you visit yourself in Kiev free time
> If you choose to eat at the other restaurant in Slavutich
> *What money should you take:
> *
> The ukrainian Hryvna is the accepted currency in the Ukraine, however you will see better exchange rates if you change your money to USD in the UK and change these to Hryvna later, most places also accept USD also.
> 
> Last year i took around 300 USD and i came back with 200, the place is cheap therefore you can get away with $100-150 depending on how much you drink and how much shooting etc you want to do, just bring what you think you will need.
> 
> *Flight Choices:*
> 
> Many people have already booked flights, the cheapest so far is from Gatwick with UIA (Ukrainian Airlines) for around £150
> 
> I use www.skyscanner.com to compair all the airports which might be around you, direct flights are limited to Gatwick though as far as i can see.
> 
> You can get to Kiev in any fashion you like, bus, car plane, caspian sea monster, but just be there before 9pm on the 8th.
> 
> *Insurance:*
> 
> The organisers have informed me that it would be beneficial if all involved take our insurance on this trip, if the trip was cancelled or dates moved and money was paid, this would be returned no problem, but it can also give you another layer of protection, obviously this would just be insured as a trip to the Ukraine.
> 
> Mainly the insurance would be to cover your flight cost, if he worst happened as this is nothing to do with the organisers strefazero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is interested in this trip please let me know via PM or you can email me at [email protected]carbonangel.co.uk
> 
> Thanks


----------



## svended

I've been wanting to go on one of these for years, everytime I look at an Urban Explorer site. Looking forward to some pics. Do know of anyone planning on going out there next year sometime?


----------



## Hugi

well I actually never came back to this topic untill yesterday.

but: here are some pics














































https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541394_10151067630436438_1008524274_n.jpg




























hope you like the pics


----------



## Natalie

I got goosebumps just looking at those, it must be so eerie irl.


----------



## Ric

New places granted for our 2012 trip if people want to go:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3608791#post3608791


----------



## Brazo

Reminds me very much of call of duty 4


----------



## Hugi

carbonangel said:


> New places granted for our 2012 trip if people want to go:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3608791#post3608791


I can guarantee you will have a lot of fun there and see interesting stuff!

Can really recommend to travel there! I would go again this week for sure


----------

